# 55 Gallon Rescape



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

So I decided that I wanted to go really clean on a new scape. Let me know what you guys think.

This was my first real attempt at an aquascape rather than just sticking plants in.










On the left rear you can just see Crypt retrospiralis coming over the DW. There is Limno aromatica next to it. Two Anubias "Emerald Heart" (flowerng BTW), and a bunch of Anubias nana petite on the top of the driftwood. In front there is Limno repens mini and Polygonum Sao Paolo. Then some Ludwigia repens for background. There is also a bit of some kind of moss that I have tied in a piece of plastic ro see if it will fill in.










On the lright is Hottonia palustris, Ludwigia arcuata and hygro difformis variegated. In midground there is Lindernia anagallis and more limno repens mini. I want to add a couple more varities of lindernia in that area.










And in the center I am trying to make a carpet of eleocharis parvula and another area of tied down moss using Fissidens fontanus. IDK I am just trying to experiment with new stuff.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I like the tiered effect you've created on the left. It should fill in nicely.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm trying to picture how it will look a couple months from now, and I like it! The _L. arcuata _is going to look fabulous in-between the two bright greens.

-Dave


----------



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

cs and Dave,

Thanks a lot for your comments!! Anything you think might make it better or just let it grow in for a while?


----------



## herns (Aug 28, 2007)

jmontee said:


> So I decided that I wanted to go really clean on a new scape. Let me know what you guys think.
> 
> On the left rear you can just see Crypt retrospiralis coming over the DW. There is Limno aromatica next to it. Two Anubias "Emerald Heart" (flowerng BTW),


Ive been looking for Anubias "Emerald Heart" for quite sometime now but couldnt find a U.S. Seller. 
I found a handful Australian Seller but its a bit pricy and most of them dont want to ship overseas.

Any help where to get this in the U.S.?


----------



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

I got it Emerald Heart from AZ Gardens over a yaer ago. Not sure if they have it any more.


----------



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

So it's been a while but it's close to where I envisioned this scape. It's more of a manicurted jungle type bu what do you guys tink?

Full Tank Shot










Side view










Left Side










Right Side


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Your tank has filled in nicely. It looks like you only have green now though, is that a function of the picture or have the green plants taken over? I like the contrast of the anubias in the front left and all the different shades of green. I'd trim down the tall patch of the Bacopa in the background so it's even with the other stems. Other than that it's looking good.


----------



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

CS,

Thanks, and yeah it's all green now. I actually like it and for some reason colored plants don't seem tro like my tank. I do have a couple of stems of proserpinaca in ther and when I ordered it I had hope that it was in the fully submersed form already but obviously not. I'm hoping that it will become the spiky red accewnt plant that I hoped for, only time will tell.

I know what you mean about the stand in the back, I've gotta trim it down. It's actually Lindernia "variegated" and I really like the look of it. I think it's a lighter green than bacopa is. 

If you have any suggestions for an easy red or other colored slow growing stemmie I'd be up to trying it.


----------



## rjfurbank (Jan 21, 2008)

Looks good! For the reds--may want to try rotala colorata--I have found that one a very easy red to grow. Also, I have had good luck w/ alternanthera reineckii.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

How about putting the wood in the middle as a center peice? The forground plants can help it blend in by just cover the edge between wood and the sand.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

The easiest reds for me are the red form of Crypt wendtii and red tiger lotus (you do have to keep the tiger lotus trimmed or you'll have surface leaves). I've also had good luck with Ludwigia arcuata (grows pretty fast but very easy to trim back). I like the shades of green you have though. I asked because sometimes color doesn't show through well, at least not in the pics I take.


----------

